# ICC Certification emams M2 vs M3



## EricWatkins (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I just tested and passed the M2 for 2009 IMC.  I'd like to just turn around and almost immediately take the M3 exam also while the info is still fresh(er) in my mind.

Can anyone offer any comment on M2 vs M3 as far as the differences, if any?  I mean, they both cover the same material so I'm assuming that it will just be a new set of questions based on the same info and that I would have been equally prepared for either?  Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## north star (Jul 1, 2015)

*&  $  &  $*

The M3 is the Plans Review ?

*$ & $ &*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 1, 2015)

Always take the plans examiner test the same day as the inspector exam. The 3 guys over the years that have done it here for the building, plumbing & mechanical exams have passed both with the exception of 1 failing the plumbing plans examiner.


----------



## EricWatkins (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks.  Too late to take it the same day now, but I am having my boss schedule it as soon as possible and I'm studying-up even more in the meantime.  I was a bit concerned with the M2 as I was taking it, and I actually took the entire exam time.  I want to be a bit more prepared if possible


----------



## Sifu (Jul 1, 2015)

Agree with log cabin.  I took M2 and did not follow up with M3 and sure wish I had.  I did all the other ones that way (not on the same day but within a few weeks) and it seemed to help just because I was already in the books, kind of in the groove of the material.  BTW, I never did go back for M3, only one I don't have.


----------

